# Short Arc Lights-Help Me Find More Hi Wattage Military and Aviation Short Arc Lights



## BVH (May 14, 2017)

As the title says, send me a PM if you come across military and aviation short arc lights that don't appear in my signature and that you are not interested in. In particular, there is a 2000 Watt ORC - Optical Radiation Light that is used on the AC130 Spectre gunship that I'd love to acquire. I missed one by about 6 weeks maybe 3 years ago. But anything short arc i'm interested in. (I had a VSS-1a so am not interested in that nor the ANTVS-3 10,000 Watt lights - too big and complicated)


----------



## FRITZHID (May 14, 2017)

Wow B.... you're the guy WE all go to for those lights! lmao

buts yes, o'course you'll be notifide if i find anything in your likes. Happy Hunting!


----------



## PolarLi (May 15, 2017)

As Fritzhid said, _you_ are the go to guy for these lights  But I did find a light you may or may not have heard about before, AEG BSW 301. This one was not for sale AFAIK, but perhaps something new to search for:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5APuYnRi8U 
[h=1][/h]


----------



## BVH (May 15, 2017)

Thank you PolarLi. Great info. Just what I'm looking for. The more lights I know about, the more possibilities of acquiring yet unknown-to-me short arcs.

Edit: I think this is a Halogen based light from what I can find on the web. I'm not an Incandescent guy but by all means, alert me to anything you think might fit my short arc needs.

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/bsw-301-aeg-zielscheinwerfer-mittlerer-reichweite.32064/


----------



## PolarLi (May 15, 2017)

Ahh, my mistake. I had no idea there was more than one AEG tank light, but here is the one I was looking for, 450w Xenon, XSW30: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPn5PhjTStM
http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=uxtMy0kx


----------



## BVH (May 15, 2017)

Now that's my kind of light! Thanks!


----------



## BVH (Aug 6, 2017)

It's taken quite a long time but I have finally acquired another Heavy Iron Short Arc light. A big thanks to PolarLi for sending me in the right direction!! I'll start a new thread but here's a shot at 1.08 Miles.


----------



## RT84 (Aug 6, 2017)

Wow you guy have some fun toys.


----------



## BVH (Aug 6, 2017)

And of course, I'm still looking for more Heavy Iron..................


----------



## BVH (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm still on the prowl. I need a new light, I need a new light, I need a new light.


----------



## Bill Idaho (Sep 8, 2017)

My good man: I am not very computer friendly, so check out Craigslist in the Boise, Idaho area, enter the word "military" and see what happens. There is a strange light of some sort, maybe older than what you are interested in, but it's only $50 bucks. Pictures don't show much, but worthy of a look, I think.


----------



## BVH (Sep 9, 2017)

Found it Bill. Unfortunately, it's an incandescent. I stopped hoarding those a long time ago. But thank you very much for keeping an eye out for me!


----------



## BVH (Dec 26, 2017)

Still on the prowl.


----------



## eyesonfire (Jan 16, 2018)

How about this..

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mi...677516?hash=item3d53e7608c:g:3VgAAOSwmOJZ7je0


Never mind wrong type..


----------



## BVH (Jan 16, 2018)

Good find. Ceiling - meaning cloud ceiling. They determined the height of the clouds with this. Unfortunately, it's an incan, not a short arc. Thanks for thinking for me!


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 16, 2018)

I saw this light when BVH 1st made his req... it has potential, i'd be into it for $100.00 for experimentation but no way @ over $1k.
it's incan, and reflector would never stand up to SA radiation. 

B, the tough thing is... again.... YOU (BVH) ARE THE GUY WE ALL GO TO FOR THESE LIGHTS! Tou find them before any of us even know they exist! lol



(in effort to NOT hyjack the thread, if anyone has leads to retroreflector lights like the one posted above (in a "makers" price range please), please let me know, i need some for some laser-to-phosphor light experiments.)


----------



## eyesonfire (Jan 17, 2018)

> Thanks for thinking for me!



Your welcome..


----------



## nealitc (Jan 28, 2018)

You need an AN/TVS-3! And I happen to have 8 "extra" that need new homes. Amazing 30" reflector. I'll throw 12k/18k HMI parts for retrofit (240V/60Hz but not with the focus of a short-arc). You're the guy for the project!


----------



## The_Driver (Jan 29, 2018)

I agree, but BVH needs it with a real short-arc bulb!


----------



## BVH (Jan 29, 2018)

Somehow, I knew Nealitc would pop up in this thread at some point in time with his great lights.  They are more than I want to play with and I've no place to keep one. Can't get it to the back yard, won't move one of my cars out of the garage. I've held a 20KW short arc lamp in my hands - albeit with not gases in it. I don't think I'd try it fully charged even with my welding leathers and all the rest of my gear. I have a bad enough time just handling the NightSun 1600 Watt and VSS-3A 1000 Watt lamps.

Sooooo, please keep looking!


----------



## BVH (Apr 8, 2018)

Just a bump


----------



## BVH (Nov 21, 2018)

Another bump.


----------



## PhillyRube (Nov 24, 2018)

Got a maxabeam I'm trying to sell, and then I see you have one. DOH!!


----------



## esbit (Mar 26, 2019)

Are you still searching for military searchlights


----------



## BVH (Apr 16, 2020)

Guess I dropped the ball following this thread. Absolutely, still looking for Short Arcs I don't have.


----------



## BVH (Sep 25, 2020)

Still on the hunt!


----------

